# Rules of thumb for subwoofer cables



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Does these exist some kind of rule of thumb for subwoofer cable gauge? BTW, right now the sub is getting 250watt RMS and I am using, I believe, 12awg speaker cable sold at Lowe's stores by foot. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Basic Car Audio Electronics

depends on the current and length of wire


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whew... I was nervous for a minute... but looks like I am just BARELY safe on the gauge wire for my subwoofer.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

If your wire is not getting warm, then it's big enough, period.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> Does these exist some kind of rule of thumb for subwoofer cable gauge? BTW, right now the sub is getting 250watt RMS and I am using, I believe, 12awg speaker cable sold at Lowe's stores by foot. I hope it's not too bad.


I'm running 1000W RMS and using a 12awg speaker cable.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I was running 1500 watts and my 16awg was just fine. Granted, it's only about 4-5' of wire.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> I was running 1500 watts and my 16awg was just fine. Granted, it's only about 4-5' of wire.


Thiel Audio uses solid core 18 gauge wire for the inside of their speakers. We're talking very, very expensive speakers. Try $1200 for a single bookshelf speaker, $4000 for a single floor standing speaker, and so on and so forth. The only time you need a heavy gauge wire is when you have a long distance to run.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Basic Car Audio Electronics
> 
> depends on the current and length of wire


what this guy said


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

FWIW, when I ordered speaker wire from Crutchfield for in wall runs they told me that the 14 gauge was good for a 50 ft run. I am running a 200 watt/ch B&k. It sounds awesome!


----------



## hayden (Oct 16, 2009)

Your 12 ga. is fine, anything more is useless overkill.


----------

